# BACARDI BEAR (?)



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 19, 2012)

YUP, I FOUND ANOTHER LIQUOR BOTTLE I NEED SOME ANSWERS ON.

 THIS BOTTLE HAS BEEN IN MY FAMILY LIQUOR CABINET FOR AS LONG AS I CAN REMEMBER...I JUST CAN'T "BEAR" TO TOSS IT OR SELL IT.[]

 THE BOTTLE IS JUST SHORT OF BEING 12" TALL. IT HAS NO MARKINGS, LABELS OR EMBOSSMENTS ANYWHERE EVEN ON THE BOTTOM WHICH I INITIALLY DIDN'T THINK TO TAKE A PICTURE OF SINCE THERE IS NOTHING THERE.

 PIC ONE:


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 19, 2012)

PIC TWO:


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 19, 2012)

PIC THR33:

 TOP IS CORK/BAKELITE(?) STOPPER. CAN ANYONE HELP ON AGE AND VALUE PLEASE! I EBAY'D "BACARDI BEAR BOTTLE" NOTHING CAME UP. I EVEN SEARCHED FOR JUST BACARDI BOTTLE AS WELL, AGAIN NOTHING CAME UP.

 IF ADDITIONAL PICS ARE NEEDED, LET ME KNOW. []

 THANKS!


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 19, 2012)

FORGOT TO MENTION IT'S BLACK GLASS, NOT DARK GREEN OR AMBER....


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 19, 2012)

That is a Kummel bear...they are somewhat collectible, particularly the applied face versions and ones in colors other than blackglass.  Still a $30+ bottle.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 19, 2012)

SO THE BACARDI IS NOT CONNECTED TO THE BOTTLE ITSELF. SOMEONE PUT RUM INSIDE AND USED A BACARDI STOPPER?


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't think Bacardi sold or was affiliated with Kummel.  I've found those Bacardi stoppers in a lot of bottles...I think people just had them and stuck them in.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 19, 2012)

Evening, Larry & Brandon,

 I think it's a mistake to strictly label this figural bear a KÃ¼mmel, though it is a distinct possibility...






 "UNEMBOSSED FIGURAL KUMMEL BEAR, German and or Russin, 1890-1900. Height 10 7/8 in. Color black amber. Labeled Allasch Kummel Russische Art. Made by Carl Mampe Berlin Germany. Figural. #283" From.

 I think Gary has one or more in Milkglass, though I don't know if they may be labelled.




From.

 I believe that batty Bacardi stopper is an after market addition. I do not believe Bacardi ever produced any KÃ¼mmel. It's more a European / Russian liqueur.

 Check out Ferd's Bear Blog.






 "Two different Figural Bear Bottles, both mid-19th century and black, 11â€³ high (Belknap, 1949: fig. 242). - photo Cowanâ€™s Auctions" From Ferd.

 Larry, could'ya take some of your well detailed photos of the base and seamage, please? What are the bear's dimensions?




From.

 I believe the Corning Museum has a bear figural with a hair oil label.




From.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 19, 2012)

THE FUR ON THE BOTTLE I HAVE IS LIKE THE LEFT ONE IN THE PIC OF 2 ABOVE.....SOFTER AND MORE TONED DOWN.

 IT IS ABOUT 11.5" TALL W/O THE BAT CAP.

 I WILL GET MORE PICS UP IN A DAY OR SO.

 THANKS FOR THE HELP!


----------

